# Have I missed much?



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Not been on for a while, can't imagine I've been missed much though!
Hope everyone's ok.
Still got the qS, don't want to tempt fate but she's running sweet as.  
Trying to catch up with all the unread posts now... May take a while!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thought I hadn't seen you for a while. Welcome back.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not missed a thing, you haven't. It's still the same old sameol


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Great to hear from you both.
Been spending so much time on this new house, I've not had time to post!
Got most of the hard work done now though. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ooh. Go tell New house?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

New to us anyway, been up about 30 years.
Previous occupants not kept up to much, needed quite a bit of updating. We're getting there now but it's been hard work.
Got everything we need, big garden (needs work) plenty of rooms (all need work) extended double garage (needs work) you get the picture. 
Finished all the boy's bedrooms, the snug, under stairs storage and nearly finished main bathroom. Done a bit in garden to make it look presentable.
Tiring but all worthwhile.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice garage :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Really impressed with the size. It's been extended about 6ft to the rear (over the entire width)
Can get both motors in on a night but most importantly, loads of room to carry out any work or cleaning jobs undercover!  
It's not got water in at the moment but I'll pipe that in this year and I'm going to install better lighting and give it a lick of paint.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good size. I hope to be enjoying a bit more space soon. Nice white walls and a blue epoxy paint floor would be good. Automatic door would be nice too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like you've done loads of work and still have loads ahead of you!
Take it easy though what with the surgery and what not


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Total rest for a couple of weeks at least.
Bit bored already though!  
Might buy an Airfix kit!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Airfix - that's a blast from a sticky past. I feel Humbroled.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> Total rest for a couple of weeks at least.
> Bit bored already though!


Time to read the forum back to front :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Airfix - that's a blast from a sticky past. I feel Humbroled.


Hi, :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

John-H said:


> Airfix - that's a blast from a sticky past. I feel Humbroled.


I always ended up with more glue on me than the kit, clear plastic like aircraft cockpits became opaque.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> Airfix - that's a blast from a sticky past. I feel Humbroled.


Ah ha! I see what you did there! :lol: 
What should I go for then? Just a small one eh?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Otley said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Airfix - that's a blast from a sticky past. I feel Humbroled.
> ...


 :lol: One with no windows according to Keith ...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> Airfix - that's a blast from a sticky past. I feel Humbroled.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Were you a paint before construction or after person?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I have to admit after ... if I bothered :roll: as they were not as much fun when they became an ornament - I enjoyed the construction puzzle element more


----------

